# Bafles Turner 304 que marca de parlantes tienen ?



## stexman (Jun 4, 2014)

hola, compre junto a otras cosas un par de bafles turner 304 3 vias un woofer un medio y un tweeter de cono, alguno sabe la marca de los componentes ? ya que intente abrirlos pero la tapa traseracasi se rompe asi que preferi no hacerlo para no arruinar su originalidad, desde ya gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2014)

Usaban campana de chapa con 7 columnas idéntica a Ucoa


----------



## stexman (Jun 5, 2014)

hola, gracias ante todo, si lo que se ve a traves de la tela de frente es un cono identico a ese, con la bocinita de carton , y un medio que al parecer es de 5", en un principio pense que se trataba de unos KINSER.
El amplificador turner 730 y el turner AE18 ( tengo los dos ) un espectaculo como van con los leea  6210RX, incluso con el kit C12, pero los 304 no estan a la altura de estos amplificadores, pero como son el juego me da pena venderlos.saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2014)

Son muy parecidos , peeeeeeero el Kinser tenía 5 columnas 

Y Ucoa era mucho mejor que Kinser


----------

